# Help with "stealing" everything in sight!



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi folks, I kind of asked this question in a different way before, but I need some help here!

Auggie is about 8 months old. The issue I am having with him right now is he steals EVERYTHING IN SIGHT! Right under my nose! Shoes, toilet paper rolls, of course, the kids toys, blankets, he dragged the Christmas tree across the room by the beaded garland; you name it, he'll take it!

He is not so much of a destructive chewer, although I guess he could be if left alone with something. If I tell him DROP IT, he does. I give him one of his toys or something; BORING. Doesn't want that. I have growled at him, told him "uh uh" when he goes for it, told him "off" and "drop it", which he will, but this game never gets old for him.

Also, while I am thinking about it, he gets in a mood late at night; around 10 or so, all of a sudden, he gets all goofy, and wants to play, (I think) but he has started to BARK at me or my husband to try to get us to play! I tell him, "Don't you bark at me" and then I make him sit, then down, just to change his focus.

Is this just crazy teenage time! I feel bad about the time he is spending in the crate, even though he is in the livingroom with us. But, if I can't watch him like a hawk, in he goes. With the children, cooking, the kids toys being out, etc., there are just times he must go in there.

I do walk him twice a day, and spend a few minutes on "sit" and "down." I'm trying to have him get the hang of "roll over", and I want him to shake paw, but when I reach for his paw, he'll jump up out of his sit. I've grabbed it and told him "paw" and given him treats; but, he still wants to run away/back up instead of giving me his paw.

Thanks, all, any input is appreciated.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

When he steals something, how do you get the toy/item from him? Do you chase after like in a game of chase, or yell at him to drop it?

If you're chasing it, he may be thinking your playing some new cool game where if he takes something, he gets to be chased. Mine get yelled (more like sternly told) to drop if, if they don't they know I mean business when I come stomping over to take what they've got. 

In the mean time, I would make sure everything is picked up off the floor, and when he does play with something appropriate to praise him (or c/t)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Teenage fun and games, and late night zoomies - it all sounds very normal to me! I taught "Mine!" and "Swapsies!" - and never, ever get into a game of chase and keep away. Swapsies is easy - a nice treat in exchange for whatever it is, and then one of his own toys. My two seem to understand "Mine!" - I think they have worked out that as a human I don't have to be particularly close to something to lay claim to it. Again, they used to be rewarded for leaving my stuff alone, until they got the hang of it. But with small children leaving precious toys around it is going to be very difficult - as children we had the rule "If it's on the floor, and the dog gets it, it is our fault, not the dog's!" - I recall some sobbing and wailing, but we all learned in the end - including the dog!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I have the same problem with Mia, and our trainer keeps reminding me that prevention is the key. Easier said than done, I know. My house is puppy-proofed at this point, but going to my brother's is a nightmare - and an exhausting one at that. I spent more time handling my dog yesterday than interacting with my family - keeping her away from the food (Mia loved the hot chocolate cupcakes but wasn't crazy about the shrimp), getting the wrapping paper out of her mouth, stopping her from chewing on my nephew's pillow buddy (which looks exactly like an overstuffed squeaker mat).


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! As you can imagine, this Christmas mess....ug! Haha....
Yes, he will usually "drop it" on command, even from a distance, or at least when I take a step towards him. But, he will pick something else up right in front of my face! This morning, I stuffed a kong and put it in a cardboard box. At least he was able to "find" something! The kong should keep him busy for 5 minutes! LOL

And, Liz, I left Auggie home in the crate for Christmas visiting  I just could not imagine chasing him all around, with the other children and everything!!! But, I sure did miss the poor lil guy!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I clicker train my dogs. Here is my way to teach paw. 

Holding my hand flat out like you are feeding a horse I place a small treat in the palm of my hand then cover it with my thumb. At first don't say anything. He is going to sniff it and try to get to it. He has to figure out what you want. Eventually they will put their paw up. The moment he places his foot on my hand I click(or say yes) and lift my thumb so he gets the treat. If he isn't placing his foot on your hand you can click/treat for Auggie lifting his foot off the ground even if he doesn't get it onto your hand at first. Then once he is giving paw regularly you can add the word paw. If you don't use a clicker this method will still work just give him the treat. And plenty of good boys and play time. Eventually you won’t need the treat under your thumb and can just put your hand out. 

If you try this way let me know. All 3 poodles in my family learned paw this way. I find that my poodles are worn out better by tiring out their brains.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> I clicker train my dogs. Here is my way to teach paw.
> 
> Holding my hand flat out like you are feeding a horse I place a small treat in the palm of my hand then cover it with my thumb. At first don't say anything. He is going to sniff it and try to get to it. He has to figure out what you want. Eventually they will put their paw up. The moment he places his foot on my hand I click(or say yes) and lift my thumb so he gets the treat. If he isn't placing his foot on your hand you can click/treat for Auggie lifting his foot off the ground even if he doesn't get it onto your hand at first. Then once he is giving paw regularly you can add the word paw. If you don't use a clicker this method will still work just give him the treat. And plenty of good boys and play time. Eventually you won’t need the treat under your thumb and can just put your hand out.
> 
> If you try this way let me know. All 3 poodles in my family learned paw this way. I find that my poodles are worn out better by tiring out their brains.



This is excellent info, thank you. I do have a clicker, and I will try this. I'm working on getting him to stay in a sit; as he wants to pop up right away. Also, when I reach for his paw, he runs. This way makes sense!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like normal teenager stuff to me. Teach him a "leave it" command. 
The way I taught it was I would drop something on the floor, and when the dog would go for it, I would body block or put my hand out and say "leave it". Repeated that a number of times with different items. Phase out the body block or hand block when he becomes reliable with the command.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Locket said:


> Sounds like normal teenager stuff to me. Teach him a "leave it" command.
> The way I taught it was I would drop something on the floor, and when the dog would go for it, I would body block or put my hand out and say "leave it". Repeated that a number of times with different items. Phase out the body block or hand block when he becomes reliable with the command.


That's how I started with Nickel too. You can also use your clicker. When Auggie turns away from whatever object on the floor, click and treat. You can also add a "Okay take it" command. Hand him an approved item and say "okay take it", when he takes it, click and treat. Nickel still steals my sock sometimes, but I have to say a lot less frequent now. He has not touched on toilet paper roll, dish towels and other items for quite some time.

And yes, don't chase after him to get the stolen item back. Don't make it a game for him.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife and I got a huge laugh out of this. Stealing everything in sight, and then showing it to us so we'll give him attention? Check. Zoomies at bedtime? Check. At least Auggie will Drop It when told to; I'm working on that with Beau. He's kind of a resource guarder when it comes to his toys, and also sometimes with the myriad naughty objects he's swiped.

But we love them anyway, right? Good thing they're so darn cute!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> My wife and I got a huge laugh out of this. Stealing everything in sight, and then showing it to us so we'll give him attention? Check. Zoomies at bedtime? Check. At least Auggie will Drop It when told to; I'm working on that with Beau. He's kind of a resource guarder when it comes to his toys, and also sometimes with the myriad naughty objects he's swiped.
> 
> But we love them anyway, right? Good thing they're so darn cute!


LEUllman, wait, so you're saying he won't "grow out of it"?!!!! Hahahaha....yes, I love him, I sure do. He keeps chewing the feet and ears off of my daughter's little plastic dogs that she loves. I think that may help in training my kids to put their toys away!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Skye said:


> LEUllman, wait, so you're saying he won't "grow out of it"?!!!! Hahahaha....yes, I love him, I sure do. He keeps chewing the feet and ears off of my daughter's little plastic dogs that she loves. I think that may help in training my kids to put their toys away!!!


I'm pretty sure Beau and Auggie can be trained. Kids are another story.

In spite of having received near daily lessons -- some involving the destruction of expensive objects -- certain teenage members of my family still haven't learned to put their "toys" away. They also are having trouble comprehending the concept of _always close the @#%$^* door!_, and considering that I just moments ago "swapped" Beau a treat for a tampon, I'm beginning to wonder if they ever will.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

play 'swapsies'! Teach him that anything he gets, bring it to you and you'll swap it for something better. Be is a treat, or a toy, or a game, or whatever. Teach it with a boring toy initially, if he brings you the boring toy he gets an awesome treat. Keep containers with good treats in a few stragetic locations around the house so ANY time he gets something tell him he's a good boy and swap it for a treat. Doesn't matter if he drops it away from you as long as YOU get the item and THEN reward him. Yes you end up with a dog that loves bringing you anything he can get his mouth on, but personally I'd MUCh prefer that to one who steals stuff off to himself!! You can swap with one of his own toys at times too, but don't swap for something too boring all the time or he'll not want to bring you stuff; you want it to be worthwhile _to him_ to bring you stuff he finds.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I joke and say Mia keeps my house clean because she brings me anything she finds. It started because she picked up everything and I didn't want her to chew it as a puppy. For months I walked around with treats in my pocket so she got one if she brought me the treasure.

FD I'm starting to think you and I have taught our poodles the same things...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao celtickitti! I haven't taught any of these to Paris actually, I'm just so used to taking obedience classes it's all the things I recommend all the time! Paris WILL bring me anything i ask her to, but she's never ever [since living with me!] been inclined to go find things so I haven't taught it to her as a default behaviour.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Well then what you keep recomending is what I have done with Mia. Every post you've posted tonight... it's a bit scary!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Swapsies is an excellent game - Sophy was once persuaded to give up a very dead half rabbit for the promise of a treat from the car (she got the jackpot, of course!).


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the late night zoomies are pretty much any puppies actions,no matter the breed.
Just be thankful it's not 3 English Mastiff puppies(which is what I had 8 years ago,lol).


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Ohhhh... the flashbacks, LOL. Auggie sounds just like Jager at that age. 8 to 11 months, get ready for it. After 11 months it was like having a different dog! 

I second the "swapsies" game, but you have to give him something really amazing and yummy rather than a toy. Also, I always made it a habit of not yelling or chasing or having much of a reaction at all when Jager stole things (which he still occasionally does, he love my plastic "claw" hair clips). I would just walk up to him and take it out of him mouth. I didn't get upset or run up to him, so he usually didn't even know I was about to take it away until I already had it.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

and don't try to scare him too much lest you end up with a resource guarder who bites you....aka Fozzie, son of Satan. :afraid:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I played "swapsies" with Nickel. He picked up the idea really quickly. One time my husband was packing for his business trip. Nickel stuffed his beef tendon in his dad's suitcase and grabbed a pair of socks and boxers. 

Now every time he wants to get something "illegal" from me, he would bring one of his toys and pushes it to me - basically he forces me to take his toy. Then he will go and get the sock that he thinks he has paid for. Headache~


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I played "swapsies" with Nickel. He picked up the idea really quickly. One time my husband was packing for his business trip. Nickel stuffed his beef tendon in his dad's suitcase and grabbed a pair of socks and boxers.
> 
> Now every time he wants to get something "illegal" from me, he would bring one of his toys and pushes it to me - basically he forces me to take his toy. Then he will go and get the sock that he thinks he has paid for. Headache~


Adorable!! Nickel is really something!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm...I'm trying "swapsies", but he will usually drop whatever he has as soon as I discover that he has it. Sometimes I don't have to say anything! LOL But, if I don't see him, he'll take it, hide and chew it. Sometimes he will play "fetch" with me; he doesn't always bring it back! I'm going to work on that with him. I'm trying to teach him to bring me something in particular, like his monkey toy. Guess the clicker would be good for that! 

You know, he is so smart, and he loves the challenge of "finding" something. I've tried "hiding" a treat for him, or a toy, and he likes that. (Treats more than toys!) I'm really seeing how smart he is, and how he needs a challenge!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you have a long hallway in your house?? I taught Mia fetch in one. She either had to come to me or stay down at the end of the hallway with nothing. She couldn't escape and run free with the toy in her mouth (the issue we were having). And with a click/treat for dropping the ball near me to eventually putting the ball in my hand she caught on VERY quickly. They are smart little cookies!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> Do you have a long hallway in your house?? I taught Mia fetch in one. She either had to come to me or stay down at the end of the hallway with nothing. She couldn't escape and run free with the toy in her mouth (the issue we were having). And with a click/treat for dropping the ball near me to eventually putting the ball in my hand she caught on VERY quickly. They are smart little cookies!


I have a hallway, it's not long, but long enough :wink:

These are great ideas; thank you! Today, I was clicker training Auggie to learn which toy is his "monkey." He pawed it, (click, treat) put his nose on it, (click,treat) when he picked it up; jackpot!

Then, he dug it out of his toy basket. Now, I have to get him to pick it up and bring it to me, instead of to his bed!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Must be a poodle thing ... Vasco is also a thief. I have to be very careful not to attribute any value to what he steals. Swaps is a good game, and I've had some luck devaluing stuff by giving it to him on purpose. Not sure this is recommended, however!

When I change out of work clothes, I'll give him my socks. He runs off with them, but then is still in his happy-to-see-me mode, so comes straight back and I ask him to give it back and reward with cuddles. Seems to work pretty well, and it's stopped him stealing socks out of the hamper. 

He does seem to really need the occasional chase-me game, so I try to accomodate him, with one of HIS toys. And I always initiate it.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

That's definitely the age for the late night zoomies! It's a phase, so just remember the puppy owner's mantra: This, too, shall pass! 

As for stealing, you've gotten some great advice. I would only add that when I came upon Dexter chewing on something that was mine, I didn't get excited or angry, but just quietly told him that it was mine in a soft but disappointed voice, then gave him an approved toy in exchange. He seemed to get the message that way. 

As for training, I love "teaching" a puppy things he is already readily offering. Two of Dexter's first tricks were back up (his nickname before he had a name was "Wrongway Willie") and paw, because those were things he did naturally. Other good early tricks are touching a nose or paw to a target (coffee can lid)--teach whichever he is more likely to do naturally--it's a great early clicker training exercise and can be used later for all sorts of more complicated things, and twirl and spin (turning around in opposite directions--great for teaching hind end awareness).


----------

